# Guard Rails and Safety



## ironrawkfist (May 13, 2015)

Hi all!

I am looking for vendors in southern Ontario, that either Manufacture, or sell Flat Roofing Safety equipment and Railings. that are CSA approved for use in Ontario.:thumbsup:


----------



## Frankwhoa (Oct 20, 2010)

While you're at it, I need one in New Orleans...


----------

